# serious newb here need some advice



## slickzstylez (Feb 8, 2005)

hello all in a few months i will be getting a 2001 530i but i know pretty much nothing about bmws ~_~ cept that the ppl that piss me off at my job (i valet) will have thier car p.diddy'ed like whoa ~_~. 

my questions are...
whats are all the possible packages n options i can have on my car this will be my first own car and i will make it into a project car for racing etc. so i want like the sportiest setup and all the options too like the heated seats and stuff 
and ive been reading up on the CDV thing and plan to get that removed

also does anyone know a good place to find aftermarket parts for the 530? i spent all of yesterday looking but all i could find were mostly for the 3 series

id like to get the m5 bumper n lip kis if there is one, exhaust, front and rear sway bars (those are the things that make for car better on turns and stuff right?), a brmebo big brake kit (front and back), also i am considering upgrading my entire sound system(anyone know of a good legit joint in NY, queens area) also is it possible to get a new head unit for the bmw looking at the console it just looks liek itt wont work out. also i wanna get a turbo or supercharger for my car, is there any out for my car? and if so what else will i have to upgrade in my car to support the power gains.

i know this is a whole lot of crap here but thanks alot in advance to anyone who can help.. yea i know im gonna burn a ton of money on all this ~_~ 20-25g'z thatll take me about.. forever T_T


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

slickzstylez said:


> hello all in a few months i will be getting a 2001 530i but i know pretty much nothing about bmws ~_~ cept that the ppl that piss me off at my job (i valet) will have thier car p.diddy'ed like whoa ~_~.


What the hell does that mean?



slickzstylez said:


> my questions are...
> whats are all the possible packages n options i can have on my car this will be my first own car and i will make it into a project car for racing etc. so i want like the sportiest setup and all the options too like the heated seats and stuff
> and ive been reading up on the CDV thing and plan to get that removed
> 
> id like to get the m5 bumper n lip kis if there is one, exhaust, front and rear sway bars (those are the things that make for car better on turns and stuff right?), a brmebo big brake kit (front and back), also i am considering upgrading my entire sound system(anyone know of a good legit joint in NY, queens area) also is it possible to get a new head unit for the bmw looking at the console it just looks liek itt wont work out. also i wanna get a turbo or supercharger for my car, is there any out for my car? and if so what else will i have to upgrade in my car to support the power gains.


First, the 530 is not going to make a good racing car. It's too big and heavy, with a six cylinder. Not sure what kind of racing you mean, but even with a bolt on s/c kit, you're looking at power similar to a 540, might as well start there, or even with an M5, although no e39 will make a competitive race car ,imho. For sportiness, you'd want the sports package, better suspension, wheels and tires. Sports steering wheel, sports seats (might be optional). If you're really going to mod the car a lot, you'll replace most of that stuff anyway, so really may not be important to you. Removing the cdv does help clutch/shift quality. www.beastpower.com has a lot of e39 stuff. 
Mike


----------



## slickzstylez (Feb 8, 2005)

p. diddy = slang for when u gon a car in forward of reverse and slam it into park while its still moving

and the other thing how much more is a 540i? and for the 5 series when the design made since like the 2001 looks jsut like what other years makes. and what are the differences in the years if any?


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

slickzstylez said:


> p. diddy = slang for when u gon a car in forward of reverse and slam it into park while its still moving
> 
> and the other thing how much more is a 540i? and for the 5 series when the design made since like the 2001 looks jsut like what other years makes. and what are the differences in the years if any?


the basic e39 body style came out in 97 in the US, 97 and 03 share the same basic body. There were some minor updates in 01 with a slightly different front bumper style, angel eye headlamps and celis led tail lamps. I'm not too up on the other changes, but there were some mechanical changes with the addition of vanos varriable valve timing somewhere around 99 or 00, i think.
Mike


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

slickzstylez said:


> hello all in a few months i will be getting a 2001 530i but i know pretty much nothing about bmws ~_~ cept that the ppl that piss me off at my job (i valet) will have thier car p.diddy'ed like whoa ~_~.
> 
> my questions are...
> whats are all the possible packages n options i can have on my car this will be my first own car and i will make it into a project car for racing etc. so i want like the sportiest setup and all the options too like the heated seats and stuff
> ...


Yes....lots of crap here. But, we all start someplace and your on the right track with an awesome car. For 2001 the packages are basically, "sport", "premium", and "convenience" packages. I think in 2002 and or 2003 BMW combined all 3 of these packages together into one option! The sport pkg has the sport steering wheel, sport 17" cross spoke wheels, sport suspension and shadowline exterior trim. The premuin pkg adds Montana leather, vavona redwood trim, moonroof, auto dimming inside rear view mirror and rain sensing wipers. The convenience pkg adds garage door opener and power passenger seat. In 2001 the "sport seats" were available only if you bought the convenience pkg, plus the sport or sport/premium pkg combined. Confusing I know. Thats why BMW just added the sport seats with the sport pkg in '02 or '03. You want the sport seats for sure unless you like the cushier standards. All the rest are stand alone options like cold weather (heated seats and steering wheel (heated steering wheel on non sport steering wheel only), auto steptronic transmission which is also a clutchless manual, Zenon headlights, park distance control, rear and side sunshades, dsp stereo, cd player (yes, thats right the cd player is an option over the dinosour cassete player still offered!), split fold rear seats, 16 way comfort seats, navigation, rear airbags.

That's 99% of everything possible from the factory. How do I know? Been there and researched for 1 year beforew I bought a 2003 530. Good luck on the rest of your crap.


----------



## slickzstylez (Feb 8, 2005)

i think im gonna get the 2001 330ci instead theres more stuff i can put on it so any opinions on that? my biggest question for the 330ci is what kind of turbos or superchargers can i do to it.. i already planned out what im going to do with the car when i get it.

m3 front bumper , a lip kit but i have nooo idea what the factory kit for the lip looks pretty nice though.. drop it put rears and front sways struts etc brembo brake kit and the turbo or supercharger.. yea thats like 18 grand easy right there ~_~


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

sidneyj said:


> Yes....lots of crap here. But, we all start someplace and your on the right track with an awesome car. For 2001 the packages are basically, "sport", "premium", and "convenience" packages. I think in 2002 and or 2003 BMW combined all 3 of these packages together into one option! The sport pkg has the sport steering wheel, sport 17" cross spoke wheels, sport suspension and shadowline exterior trim. The premuin pkg adds Montana leather, vavona redwood trim, moonroof, auto dimming inside rear view mirror and rain sensing wipers. The convenience pkg adds garage door opener and power passenger seat. In 2001 the "sport seats" were available only if you bought the convenience pkg, plus the sport or sport/premium pkg combined. Confusing I know. Thats why BMW just added the sport seats with the sport pkg in '02 or '03. You want the sport seats for sure unless you like the cushier standards. All the rest are stand alone options like cold weather (heated seats and steering wheel (heated steering wheel on non sport steering wheel only), auto steptronic transmission which is also a clutchless manual, Zenon headlights, park distance control, rear and side sunshades, dsp stereo, cd player (yes, thats right the cd player is an option over the dinosour cassete player still offered!), split fold rear seats, 16 way comfort seats, navigation, rear airbags.
> 
> That's 99% of everything possible from the factory. How do I know? Been there and researched for 1 year beforew I bought a 2003 530. Good luck on the rest of your crap.


Well, there's a little more to it than this. The pre-01 E39's had the Sport-Premium option as well. Not only that, but the power passenger seat was already standard before then, and sports seats could be purchased if you had the sport/sport-premium package. Also, let's not forget the cold-weather thingy.

I think what's important is to not focus on the packaging, because it can be a nuisance. The main differences between the pre & post 01's is that after 01, the headlights, tail lights, bumpers & fogs, moldings, I6 engines, wheels, and a few options have changed. Once you check out the vehicles themselves, you will know if they have the options in which you are seeking. Feel free to PM me if you'd like to ask specific questions.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

mottati said:


> What the hell does that mean?
> 
> First, the 530 is not going to make a good racing car. It's too big and heavy, with a six cylinder. Not sure what kind of racing you mean, but even with a bolt on s/c kit, you're looking at power similar to a 540, might as well start there, or even with an M5, although no e39 will make a competitive race car ,imho. For sportiness, you'd want the sports package, better suspension, wheels and tires. Sports steering wheel, sports seats (might be optional). If you're really going to mod the car a lot, you'll replace most of that stuff anyway, so really may not be important to you. Removing the cdv does help clutch/shift quality. www.beastpower.com has a lot of e39 stuff.
> Mike


 :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:

Man, what are u talking about?, these cars are praised for their performance and handling. I own a BMW 528i, which is less powerful than a 530i, and I race cars on the highway everyday, and i win. This the best performance and handling car i have ever owned. Don't get me started on the BMW M5, thats like the best performace sedan in the world, and is praised by auto magazines.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:
> 
> Man, what are u talking about?, these cars are praised for their performance and handling. I own a BMW 528i, which is less powerful than a 530i, and I race cars on the highway everyday, and i win. This the best performance and handling car i have ever owned. Don't get me started on the BMW M5, thats like the best performace sedan in the world, and is praised by auto magazines.


 Sorry, but the 530i is a fat, slow pig.

Mind you, I really hope that we can convince this moron that he'd be better off in a Civic.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Sorry, but the 530i is a fat, slow pig.
> 
> Mind you, I really hope that we can convince this moron that he'd be better off in a Civic.


I disagree. Well, the automatic I6 E39's do feel a little underpowered, IMO. However, the manual transmissions in the 528 and 530 pull VERY hard, and strong. When I went from my E46 to my E39, the first thing I thought is that I'd have to sacrifice tossability, etc. However, I quickly realized that albiet a little heavier, the E39 holds its own very well. Power definitely abounds, and the road-feel/steering is definitely much more communicative in the E39 than the E46 (again, I've owned both).


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

SS said:


> I disagree. Well, the automatic I6 E39's do feel a little underpowered, IMO. However, the manual transmissions in the 528 and 530 pull VERY hard, and strong. When I went from my E46 to my E39, the first thing I thought is that I'd have to sacrifice tossability, etc. However, I quickly realized that albiet a little heavier, the E39 holds its own very well. Power definitely abounds, and the road-feel/steering is definitely much more communicative in the E39 than the E46 (again, I've owned both).


Ok, The 528 and the 530 ARE NOT IN ANYWAY A PERFORMANCE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!! This car is just too heavy to have a I6 engine. This engine was built for the 3 series not the 5. If you plan on having any kind of REAL racing capabilites you need to get a 540 or an M5.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:
> 
> Man, what are u talking about?, these cars are praised for their performance and handling. I own a BMW 528i, which is less powerful than a 530i, and I race cars on the highway everyday, and i win. This the best performance and handling car i have ever owned. Don't get me started on the BMW M5, thats like the best performace sedan in the world, and is praised by auto magazines.


I also had a 98 528i/5 and it was a fun, nicely ballanced car that could keep up with some decent cars on a road course, depending on the driver. BUT i'll stand by my statement that the e39 is certainly not a race car that you can be competative with. By racing, i don't mean going up against some guy (who may not even think he's racing you) half heartedly from a stop light or on a freeway onramp. Even then, 0-60 in 7 sec (if you have a manual) can be beaten by many, many cars, trucks and suvs. The street isn't the place for that anyway 

I'm not sure what the original poster meant by racing, but at the track, a similarly preped 3 will take a 5 anytime, with a similarly skilled driver. I personally wouldn't trade my m5 for a m3, but the ultimate track performance isn't my top priority, and i have plenty of fun with my m5 on the track. There are still plenty of cars that will beat my M5, on the road and track, hence you don't see many gutted, roll caged M5's with numbers on their doors. (i know of one).

Mike


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

dagoo98 said:


> Ok, The 528 and the 530 ARE NOT IN ANYWAY A PERFORMANCE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!! This car is just too heavy to have a I6 engine. This engine was built for the 3 series not the 5. If you plan on having any kind of REAL racing capabilites you need to get a 540 or an M5.


Have you owned one of these vehicles in a manual transmission? The 528/530 manuals are truly performance oriented vehicles! They're very peppy, handle exceptionally, and are very well balanced. There are more performance-oriented vehicles that are better than the 528/530, but that in no way warrants denying the fact that the 528/530 is very performance-oriented.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

mottati said:


> I also had a 98 528i/5 and it was a fun, nicely ballanced car that could keep up with some decent cars on a road course, depending on the driver. BUT i'll stand by my statement that the e39 is certainly not a race car that you can be competative with. By racing, i don't mean going up against some guy (who may not even think he's racing you) half heartedly from a stop light or on a freeway onramp. Even then, 0-60 in 7 sec (if you have a manual) can be beaten by many, many cars, trucks and suvs. The street isn't the place for that anyway
> 
> I'm not sure what the original poster meant by racing, but at the track, a similarly preped 3 will take a 5 anytime, with a similarly skilled driver. I personally wouldn't trade my m5 for a m3, but the ultimate track performance isn't my top priority, and i have plenty of fun with my m5 on the track. There are still plenty of cars that will beat my M5, on the road and track, hence you don't see many gutted, roll caged M5's with numbers on their doors. (i know of one).
> 
> Mike


...I do agree that the E39 is not a "race" car. It seems that perhaps some people are mixing up performance orientation, and hardcore racing orientation.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

dagoo98 said:


> Ok, The 528 and the 530 ARE NOT IN ANYWAY A PERFORMANCE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!! This car is just too heavy to have a I6 engine. This engine was built for the 3 series not the 5. If you plan on having any kind of REAL racing capabilites you need to get a 540 or an M5.


I remember talking to my friends in Italy about my 2.5 liter E39 and they thought I bought a BIG engine. They have mostly 520i's there (among petrols, diesels seem much more popular), and I think he used to have an E34 518i!!!

By the way, the engines you reference are NOT built for a certain bodystyle. They are modular by design.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

slickzstylez said:


> hello all in a few months i will be getting a 2001 530i but i know pretty much nothing about bmws ~_~ cept that the ppl that piss me off at my job (i valet) will have thier car p.diddy'ed like whoa ~_~.


pootie some dat double dubs on dat phat schizzle and look da bitches smack da pootie to yo footie.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

LA525iT said:


> I remember talking to my friends in Italy about my 2.5 liter E39 and they thought I bought a BIG engine. They have mostly 520i's there (among petrols, diesels seem much more popular), and I think he used to have an E34 518i!!!
> 
> By the way, the engines you reference are NOT built for a certain bodystyle. They are modular by design.


 The E46 M3 is a hell of a lot slower than it should be. The E39 is practically a pylon.


----------



## Ghost Runner (Nov 13, 2004)

*Racing??*

If you want to race get a M3, M Coupe or maybe an M5 
Better yet get a 540i for the street and a miata for the track - you can put a blower on a miata real cheep and have a blast at scca events.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Sorry, but the 530i is a fat, slow pig.
> 
> Mind you, I really hope that we can convince this moron that he'd be better off in a Civic.


who are you calling a moron?


----------



## Ghost Runner (Nov 13, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> who are you calling a moron?


I'm sure you are not a moron, but... you should do your homework. The 530i is not a fast car and not suitable for racing. Good car for driving / commuting though. Just not too fast. if you spend a lot of money modifying one - it's just a waste.


----------

